# Budgie keeping



## GarethMills (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I am looking to set up a new aviary in the autumn, to house budgies and zebs. I would ideally like a shed to house breeder cages for both species, a small nursery flight & an internal flight for night time and cold weather. Outside i would like a flight which i plan to plant up (mainly plants remaining in pots so i can take them out for a chance to recover). Also what suggestions do you have for aviary floor covering? In my last aviary i used pea gravel which i hosed down weekly.

Gareth


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

large aviary free with birds and accessories, small repair job needed
Location: seer green Posting ref: 54927377

aviary seer green London freebies offered for free


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I allways put down wire mesh then landscape fabric and then pea gravel.


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

GarethMills said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking to set up a new aviary in the autumn, to house budgies and zebs. I would ideally like a shed to house breeder cages for both species, a small nursery flight & an internal flight for night time and cold weather. Outside i would like a flight which i plan to plant up (mainly plants remaining in pots so i can take them out for a chance to recover). Also what suggestions do you have for aviary floor covering? In my last aviary i used pea gravel which i hosed down weekly.
> 
> Gareth


i have a similar set up, i have a shed with breeding cages, an internal flight that they sleep, feed in ect and they have access to the aviary, i have quite a few large plants in pots which i swap around regularly so they dont get too bashed by the birds  but i have to remove them when the budgies are in there as they will and (have) destroyed the plants, budgies can be very aggressive especially to finchs so i only ever have a few budgies in there at any one time and only ones i know are quite easy going, i have gravel on the floor of the aviary but i also have a large section of artificial grass which i put over the gravel in the autumn as its softer and warmer than cold gravel in the winter, its easily hosed clean too


----------

